# Join Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009



## Katherine (8/5/09)

​The main aim of the day is for Aussie Craft Brewers to raise money for Charity by doing what you do best, making the best beer in world. But this is also an opportunity for you to give something back to our Australian community via two great national charities that have being chosen. These charities are represented nationally and provide invaluable services to all of our communities. We have the support of The National Breast Cancer Foundation and RSPCA!​​​​Craft brewing can be a bit of a solitary affair at times and is often a misunderstood hobby by those around us. In fact many people don't see our craft as a hobby at all, but merely as a means to make cheap inferior beer. *We know that's not true.* We know is there is so much more to it than just a cheap source of beer. So we would like those who participate in the day to invite family, friends and even the odd noobie to be part of the day. Show them what you do and how you do it. Be proud of your craft and introduce them to the real world of beer and brewing!​​​​As means to raise money and to add some fun get your family and friends to sponsor you on a per litre basis. Kind of read-a-thon style but you're making delicious beer, for a good cause for once! (Not that personal consumption is a bad cause hey?).​​There will be a $300.00 gift voucher from your choice of AHB site sponsor for the biggest collection of sponsorship monies over the weekend. There will be a minimum $5 donation, which isn't bad considering you could win $300.00 of gear for a $5 investment.​​​​There will also be fame and eternal kudos for the following as well:​
Most litres produced
Biggest Grain Bill
Biggest Hop Bill
Largest OG
Biggest stuff up
Best Boil Over
Best pictures
​​Anyway make a day of it, have a BBQ and invite some non brewing mates over for a look see and a few cold brews. Most of all have fun and enjoy it! It's your day for your craft.​​​​Date: Friday 24th July starting at noon until Sunday 26th of July ending Midnight.​​​​Registration closes: 22nd July 2009​​​​Sponsorship: 5c - $1.00 a litre (you, friends and family) minimum $5 donation please. _Please note that ALL monies raised will be split equally amongst the charities nominated._​​​​Prize: $300.00 Gift Voucher for the most sponsorship raised and deposited.​​​​Brew as much *ALL GRAIN* as you can between those hours. Put litres on wiki page​​​​*Bonus incentive: you get to keep the beer*​​​​Most of all have fun​​​​Crusaders​​Katherine Nupier​​Trent Chapman​


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

wiki page and link coming soon....

Please still update previous thread.


----------



## winkle (8/5/09)

Sweet, I should be a shoe-in for the biggest stuffup.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Mean! you should make up some generic letter or email that we can send round to try and get charity $$$ off people...

Ill send a heap out


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> Mean! you should make up some generic letter or email that we can send round to try and get charity $$ off people...
> 
> Ill send a heap out



on to it... we need to get the Charities worked out... There proving to be a pain the ass! 

Thank you everybody that has supported this weekend so far and also for your patience.


----------



## eric8 (8/5/09)

Oooohhh i will be in for the biggest stuuf up or boil over


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

eric8 said:


> Oooohhh i will be in for the biggest stuuf up or boil over




That's guna be my title Eric8 GUARANTEED!


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> on to it... we need to get the Charities worked out... There proving to be a pain the ass!
> 
> Thank you everybody that has supported this weekend so far and also for your patience.



And also - from an international perspective - would you expect us to send the $$ over to Aussie? or could we donate to a local charity?


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> And also - from an international perspective - would you expect us to send the $ over to Aussie? or could we donate to a local charity?



mmmm yeah had not thought of that one... Please give Chappo and myself until early next in regards to Charities we have already had a no! from a huge non profit organisation due to the nature of our hobby. Believe me the National Charity Manager was not happy to say no! 

It is in my interest to have the charities in our favour as I would like to make this a yearly event. If we have them on side the easier it is to get people to sponsor us. If no joy on the matter we will probably make it that the individuals can donate to who they wish.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

OK Guys Katie and I roughed out a spreadsheet to keep tabs on who, how much etc. Here's the first draft. Once we get the Wiki up we should all be able to track it thru there. 

BTW for the more Tech savvy members we are looking for someone to help organise and coordinate the webcasts etc. Can someone throw their hat in to help as I am as tech savy as a bag of brick, yeah?  


Cheers 


Chappo 

View attachment Australias_biggest_brew_day2009.xls


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> That's guna be my title Eric8 GUARANTEED!


I'm aiming for the "most things broken" or "stuck sparge" award


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

HEY brick head were is the litreage tally?


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> HEY brick head were is the litreage tally?



D'oh!
Slaps head hard on keyboard.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> we have already had a no! from a huge non profit organisation due to the nature of our hobby. Believe me the National Charity Manager was not happy to say no!



Thats bollocks! :angry: Hating on our hobby even tho were trying to help with donations and at the same time educate people that were not all just piss heads :angry:


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Sorry Katie... 

It's ALL about the litres with this girl! h34r: 

View attachment Australias_biggest_brew_day2009.xls


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> Thats bollocks! :angry: Hating on our hobby even tho were trying to help with donations and at the same time educate people that were not all just piss heads :angry:



I know, the guy was fantastic (loves home brew himself)... he was quite upset! If the media got hold of it it would end up doing them damage. Mainly because the organisation is connected with children! It's something I had not thought of I knew I would get a few laughs due to the fact of it not being the most conventional way of collecting money for charity.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

and I want bigger....

and Warren if I see you on this thread again on putting you done for 44litres!


----------



## clean brewer (8/5/09)

Hey Chappo,

You should try and get a hold of the Courier Mail and try and gee up an article in the "Good Life" section as some Media exposure for it, and/or maybe Channel 7??

I reckon that they would be really interested, its all about News and if its going to Charity, even better...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> I know, the guy was fantastic (loves home brew himself)... he was quite upset! If the media got hold of it it would end up doing them damage. Mainly because the organisation is connected with children! It's something I had not thought of I knew I would get a few laughs due to the fact of it not being the most conventional way of collecting money for charity.



Stupid bloody media :angry:


----------



## eric8 (8/5/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'm aiming for the "most things broken" or "stuck sparge" award


Pete, maybe we should brew together so we can watch each others backs?


----------



## winkle (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> and I want bigger....
> 
> and Warren if I see you on this thread again on putting you done for 44litres!



Not fair, baiting him like that Katie.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> ...Hating on our hobby even tho were trying to help with donations and at the same time educate people that were not all just piss heads :angry:



RevKnut I feel what you feel but there two things we can do mate. One we can get mad, fight and lose or Two we can just plain get even. I am very passionate about this hobby and I see it as a ligitimate hobby. Unfortunately the greater public don't. We are more perceived as a bunch of cheap skates trying to save a buck by making our own beer. But we can change that in a positive manner just like we are now. I remember when Bikies were loathed by the community, then they started their toy runs for childrens hospitals and the public perception changed their view of them completely. WE NEED TO DO THE SAME! And that's what is at they heart of this event. If I can 20 people to my place on the 25th and show them the art and science involved in brewing a magnificent beer then I will be happy as a pig in poop.

So everybody who can get involved PLEASE get involved and pitch in.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

10 points for that man and a round of applause! Well said mate!


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> and show them the art and science involved in brewing a magnificent beer



So you got someone putting a demo on at your place have ya Chap Chap


----------



## joecast (8/5/09)

great work getting this together to all involved. not sure if i can brew that weekend, but will certainly try.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> 10 points for that man and a round of applause! Well said mate!



100 points... 
... his help has being very much appreciated AND NEEDED!


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Chappo,
> 
> You should try and get a hold of the Courier Mail and try and gee up an article in the "Good Life" section as some Media exposure for it, and/or maybe Channel 7??
> 
> ...




Good suggestion CB and I'm on to it but we need to get some ground swell of support first. Also if we can get a major charity or two to endorse it (which ain't far away) then even better.

Oh! BTW sponsors and retailers I will be knocking on your door or phone very soon OK! I know you guys are good for it, yeah!


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Katie said:


> 100 points...
> ... his help has being very much appreciated AND NEEDED!



oi stop allocating out my points


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Good suggestion CB and I'm on to it but we need to get some ground swell of support first. Also if we can get a major charity or two to endorse it (which ain't far away) then even better.
> 
> Oh! BTW sponsors and retailers I will be knocking on your door or phone very soon OK! I know you guys are good for it, yeah!



also we need more support from AHB members... come on guys! im not naming names yet! at the least its a $5.00 entry fee and you get to keep your beer! Lets make this an event we can all be proud of.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> So you got someone putting a demo on at your place have ya Chap Chap



Shhhh! Brad don't tell everyone mate... h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/09)

Thanks, Nice work Katie & Chappo.My computor skills squat, so no help there.I will be inviting a few people over on the day and shake them down for money though.  
GB


----------



## Josh (8/5/09)

I'll be in NZ, but I will donate some money to charity. 

Good brewing all.


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/09)

Brilliantly said, Chappo.
We could contact Today Tonight... cutting edge journalism at it's finest :lol: , but the target audience is ideal.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

We are only up to 1397litres!

this is a time when size does matter.... So come on guys show us what you got! :beerbang:


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

Woah since when did one day last a whole weekend? I reckon I could knock out 2 double batches at least if we have both days... all I need is another fermentor. If I can find a few cheap fermenters heck, I'll do a two day triple batch. Wait.. 24th to the 26th inclusive? that's 3 days! 9 batches! 25L/batch is 225L

Now, I could make them all double imperial belgian triples... then I'd be in the running for the most grain used lol. Say 18kg of grain per brew, hmm 162kg.. I don't think I have that much grain.. or can afford... Oh well, a man can dream


----------



## gibbocore (8/5/09)

nominating myself for "most swear words uttered"


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/09)

gibbocore said:


> nominating myself for "most swear words uttered"


F U , you aint going to win that with me on this planet. :lol: Keep trying though.
GB


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Still chasing a computer/interwebs/webcast guru to help us out here. Don't be shy the pays crap and the people you have to work with are well... not well in the head. PM me if you want?


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## randyrob (8/5/09)

> Most litres produced
> Biggest Grain Bill
> Biggest Hop Bill




Wouldn't these three go hand in hand? 

if you produced the most litres you would probably have used the biggest grain bill and biggest hop bill 
or is the bottom two calculated on a percentage bassis per litre?

i do love your work tho guys  

Rob.


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

randyrob said:


> Wouldn't these three go hand in hand?
> 
> if you produced the most litres you would probably have used the biggest grain bill and biggest hop bill
> or is the bottom two calculated on a percentage bassis per litre?
> ...



Nope, I could do a 25L of a big double imperial IPA or barelywine or something and use heaps more hops and grain than if you did say 50 or 75L of aussie lager or a wheat beer or something


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

randyrob said:


> Wouldn't these three go hand in hand?
> 
> if you produced the most litres you would probably have used the biggest grain bill and biggest hop bill
> or is the bottom two calculated on a percentage bassis per litre?
> ...



Yep % basis sorry RR should have made that clear. 

Cheers



Chappo


----------



## InCider (8/5/09)

I'm in for the Brewday at Chappos. :lol:


----------



## Ross (8/5/09)

InCider said:


> I'm in for the Brewday at Chappos. :lol:



If you need a lift you'll have to get in quick - Seats on the Chappo Express are nearly fully taken.... Chooo Chooo :lol: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

chugga chugga chugga, woo woo "all aboard!"- id like to get in on that


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Yep % basis sorry RR should have made that clear.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




awh that's no fun, I like my explaination better  I guess I'd just win by more lol


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

I huff and gruff of trying to get this organised with Katie we never really discussed what the rules should be for the kudos. We do however have a certain magician artist working on special kudos graphics for the winners. 

So guys whats the best and fairest way to judge the kudos awards?


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

I guess the percentage thing is kinda fairer... Maybe the award should be more like highest OG instead of most grain? That takes into account batch size then..

Maybe IBU could take the place of most hops too? but then again you could use heaps of hops in just finishing, and if you dump a kilo of hops in the last 5min that deserves something


----------



## Rob C (8/5/09)

Anyone is perth willing todo a joint brewday, wouldnt mind getting some hints or tips from other brewers.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## PistolPatch (8/5/09)

I had to ring Katie to find out where to put your name down  Apparently you do it for now in this thread

Top idea. Good on ya!

Katie, am going to email you now because, let's face it, you were in a pub when I rang so what are the chances of you actually remembering hearing what I said?

Rob C - If your gear is portable, then feel free to bring it around here.

Spot,
Pat


----------



## stillscottish (8/5/09)

Can I apply for special dispensation to have it earlier? 
I was planning to do one in July before I heard of this but there's every chance the rear of my house will be one big building site that weekend (and for the next couple of weeks).

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## Sammus (8/5/09)

I don't want to sink anyones boat so to speak, but I think if this is done properly, like as an 'official' brew-a-thon thingy, it needs to be done on the weekend. It'd be like doing movember in march, or doing one of those fun-run things on some other random day and not running with the pack - it kind of defeats the whole group spirit thing a bit.

But those who can't do it on the dedicated weekend, feel free to organise sponsors for any other brew day you have, and collect they money and donate it to a charity of your choice


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Sammus said:


> I don't want to sink anyones boat so to speak, but I think if this is done properly, like as an 'official' brew-a-thon thingy, it needs to be done on the weekend. It'd be like doing movember in march, or doing one of those fun-run things on some other random day and not running with the pack - it kind of defeats the whole group spirit thing a bit.
> 
> But those who can't do it on the dedicated weekend, feel free to organise sponsors for any other brew day you have, and collect they money and donate it to a charity of your choice



+1 Sammus

The idea for all us brewers is to band together united on a given day (24th,25th or the 26th) for a good cause and raise some money for charity. But also to heighten the awareness of our hobby "slash" obsession to others outside of our sphere. Not to convert them ok but more to educate them to what we do? We know how disorganised our lives are it was decided early in the piece that a whole weekend could possible suit all willing to have a go (some of us have gotta work, yeah?) and lets face it,really?, we're like hearding trying a heard a mob of cats. We just hope that the involvement amongst us brewers takes precedence as you guys and our hobby is the focus.

Unfortunately we just can't cater for everyone but if we can undersatnd that and get in the spirit of it I'm sure it will work it out as a positive for us all?


----------



## muckey (9/5/09)

Sammus said:


> But those who can't do it on the dedicated weekend, feel free to organise sponsors for any other brew day you have, and collect they money and donate it to a charity of your choice




many of the larger events do have dispensation for people who want to participate and cant on the day just needs to be organised prior and not too far off the orignal event.
I'm sure that it wouldn't matter too much if some who cant brew on that weekend were able to brew a few days before or after we could fit them in - it's for charity after all

hmm speaking of charity - Hope you fellas are going to keep an eye on Chappo - he needs all the help he can get


----------



## winkle (9/5/09)

stillscottish said:


> Can I apply for special dispensation to have it earlier?
> I was planning to do one in July before I heard of this but there's every chance the rear of my house will be one big building site that weekend (and for the next couple of weeks).
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Why not bring your kettle & 150 year old esky over here for the day?


----------



## LLoyd (9/5/09)

Katie on Lloydies login

Patch I remember every word but thanks for the email.... My head is sore though....


----------



## stillscottish (9/5/09)

winkle said:


> Why not bring your kettle & 150 year old esky over here for the day?



Coz I'd need 20k of hose to get the water from the chiller into my pool. I'm not one of you BotuBrewers. :lol:


----------



## Katherine (12/5/09)

1. Katie (WA) 80Litres
2. Reviled (NuZulland)
3. Half-Fix (QLD)
4. Chappo (QLD) 84L 2xDouble Batch 27.5kg (Any Noobs interested in joining me and learn not what to do? including detailed can opener lessons) $1/lt into the fermenter
5. Eric8 (NSW) 20 litres, maybe I could try a double if I get my BIAB bag in time, just joking GB
6. Brendo (Vic) 25l min... 50l or so if SJ and I don't team up.
7. Steve (ACT) 47L double Batch, 9kg grain
8. FatGodZilla (Tuross Heads NSW) 30 litres
9. Sully (QLD) 2x 20L batch and $1p/l to nominated charity (More cubes required ASAP)
10. T.D. (NSW) - 150L depending on the date chosen
11. BribieG (QLD)
12. Sammus? (NSW) - 50L or 75L (ie double or triple batch) depending on day and no. of free fermenters.
13. RandyRob (WA)
14. Captaincleanoff
15. Muckey (SA) - depending on work commitments (23l if busy, 46 if I have a day off, 1.5lt if Butters gets involved)
16. Retsamhsam (NSW) - 45L
17. NigeP62(SA) 44L probably a Sunday brew.
18. GB (WA) In for 50L (non BiAB)
19. Bradsbrew (Qlder) 40L (Bottle top donations accepted)
20. Scotsman06(SA) 46lt or 92lt(Will brew sometime in the day may be after 9pm depending on work)
21. Winkle (QLD) 40L (depending on if its done @ home or with BD)
22. Troydo (Qld) 25L AG
23. MVZOOM (NSW) 44L Minimum.. 90L if I get the full day..
24. Browndog (QLD) 20L
25. Rob C (WA) 20L
26. Pokolbinguy (NSW at the moment but will be SA in July.)
27. Sammy (ACT) 44L
28. Clean Brewer (QLD) Will brew on a Sunday, probably 2 single batches....
29. NickB (QLD) 23L or could maybe squeeze a double in (fermenter space permitting)
30. Rude 25 litres
31. Cocko 25 litres [Vic]
32. Supra-Jim some kind of double batch with Brendo (VIC)
33. Bizier (NSW) try for 75L BIAB
34. Rook ( VIC ) 25L
35. ChrisL (QLD) 25L $1/L to someone in need
36. Paulwolf350 (Qld) 46L
37. Petesbrew (NSW) 23L AG
38. PistolPatch (WA) Could be 184lts???
39. Pocket Beers (QLD) 44L - could be more but will update closer to time. Might go to Chappos and do a second brewday!
40. Mikey (WA) 54L
41. Boston (SA) 50L

PAGE IN ARTICLES NOW... 
WIKI


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

Ok updated the spreadsheet

Looks like we have broken the 1500lt barrier and we have raised $475.50.

Great going so far guys! :icon_cheers: 

Chappo 

View attachment Australias_biggest_brew_day2009.xls


----------



## Katherine (12/5/09)

Please find sponsorship forms, please print out and get donations.

View attachment FINAL_sponsorship_form.doc


"why cant you attach EXCEL or WORD documents to the article section... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mfeighan (14/5/09)

so have we decided on a charity? like alcoholics anonymous 
makes it easier for sponsorship


----------



## KHB (14/5/09)

How are we organising to put the sponserhip money forward to charity??


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> How are we organising to put the sponserhip money forward to charity??



Still working thru that issue as we really want to make it easy for everyone to deposit donations. Watch this space.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Sammus (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> Please find sponsorship forms, please print out and get donations.
> 
> View attachment 27028
> 
> ...



Katie, I converted it to .pdf for you and added it to the wiki.


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> How are we organising to put the sponserhip money forward to charity??


I have Dane's approval and thinking along the lines of people sending it to AHB and then the cheques will be sent to chosen charities. 

I can then get confirmation from Charities that they have received it. So everybody can know that it is legitimate! That is one of the reasons I want this to be recognised by the charties and not have silent donations.

Also bumping this as more partipants would be good!


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Katie,

I'm thinking that is nearly time to start naming and shaming some of the older guard and mods who haven't join up yet? Wadda ya reckon?

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

They have nothing to loose but $5.00.....

Who remembers Romper Room....

_Romper, bomper, stomper boo. Tell me, tell me, tell me, do. Magic mirror, tell me today. Have all my friends had fun at play?"_
_"I can see Peas and Corn, PoMo and Warrenlw63 and Guest Lurker too and all of you boys and girls out there!"_


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> They have nothing to loose but $5.00.....
> 
> Who remembers Romper Room....
> 
> ...



Well Katie I wasn't going to out:

Jayse
Batz
fraser_John
*ROSS
*Mothballs
devo
Adamt
MikE
Screwtop
Cocko

Come on guys! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

and Pollox too...


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> and Pollox too...



No? are you sure?

Ok then we will have to out him as well then.

Jayse
Batz
fraser_John
*ROSS
*Mothballs
devo
Adamt
MikE
Screwtop
Cocko
Pollux


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> They have nothing to loose but $5.00.....
> 
> Who remembers Romper Room....
> 
> ...




Ok since I am being targeted I guess I need to respond. 

I find this concept odd, I dont have a problem with other people doing it but I don't plan to join in. 

Having people over and showing them about brewing is a great idea, and I have been doing that in Perth for longer than many people who have signed up have been brewing. I have taught quite a lot of people on this forum how to brew, I never charge them any money and I always give them a pile of the beer they helped with. I often have people show up at my door with samples of beer asking if I can help diagnose problems. I have had more large group brew days at my house than I can count, I supply the beer, the ingredients, the lunch, often then dinner, and all I want in return is to see other people develop the same enthusiasm I have for brewing. So I think I am a strong supporter of craft brewing in Perth.

But like the charities first approached, I find the concept of asking for charitable donations because I am making beer strange, and I wouldnt feel right suggesting that to people I invite over for a brew day. 

I also can't understand why the fact that I donate my time to moderating this forum would obligate me to participate. So, in short, while I wish you guys well, I wont be participating, and I find it strange that I should be hassled for that.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/5/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Ok since I am being targeted I guess I need to respond.
> 
> I find this concept odd, I dont have a problem with other people doing it but I don't plan to join in.
> 
> ...



Ditto.

But good luck with it.


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

> never charge them any money



just to clarify we are not charging anybody money for this event... it's all for charity! and at minimum $5.00!


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> just to clarify we are not charging anybody money for this event... it's all for charity! and at minimum $5.00!




I realize that Katie, but I don't think a "Naming of Names" is a good way to go about things especially for a charity event.
I think you will get more people joining when you have finalized and posted all the details and not by the above route.

Like I said good luck and I hope you raise heaps.

Andrew


----------



## Frank (14/5/09)

Katie /Chappo
Just double checked the date. This is the weekend before I go OS. So brewing might not be possibly. I was planning on laying down a lager with a set and forget mentality, but unsure if I can be part of this day. Put me down on the bench, as tentative.
Cheers


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I realize that Katie, but I don't think a "Naming of Names" is a good way to go about things especially for a charity event.
> I think you will get more people joining when you have finalized and posted all the details and not by the above route.
> 
> Like I said good luck and I hope you raise heaps.
> ...



Thanks for your good luck wishes... you did not actually write what I put in quotations. I was just clarifying that one point and that is how i left it. What we are doing is no different to rattling a can out side in the mall! 

but yes you may be correct some people have different opinions on charity so airing them in public may not have being that way so fair enough. The process of getting the charities approval has taken longer then I thought! 

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

Boston said:


> Katie /Chappo
> Just double checked the date. This is the weekend before I go OS. So brewing might not be possibly. I was planning on laying down a lager with a set and forget mentality, but unsure if I can be part of this day. Put me down on the bench, as tentative.
> Cheers




cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Geez Guys I was only having a little fun! No need to get the knickers in a twist? If you've taken offence then that wasn't my intention. Basically you either want to be a part of it or you don't, it's pretty simple. I find the concept of brewing for money no more bizarre than cycling across the Simpson Desert in +40C heat, swimming the English Channel or putting a red nose on your face for charity. Anyway we all have our opinions.

At the end of the day it's meant to be a little bit of fun and to raise some money for charity.

Chappo


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

This is a cool idea but not being an AG brewer I can't join in. If it works out would you extend it to partial and extract brewers in future?

Essentially it's about raising money and brewing good beer.


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/09)

manticle said:


> This is a cool idea but not being an AG brewer I can't join in. If it works out would you extend it to partial and extract brewers in future?
> 
> Essentially it's about raising money and brewing good beer.



I agree, this is the AHB forum, not the AHBAG forum. I don't distiguish between my latest Yorkie or the toucan 9% stout I'm going to insult my brain cells with again this year :icon_drunk: 
I also <stir> suggest this thread should be moved to the Pub subforum </stir>


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

I'm not meaning to piss on anyone's parade though - it's a great idea and if you want to start small with only a few brewers I have no problem at all. Just curious about the potential future as I think it could (and should) expand.

Sorry for using the word 'piss' which is a rude word and rude words are bad.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

BribieG said:


> I agree, this is the AHB forum, not the AHBAG forum. I don't distiguish between my latest Yorkie or the toucan 9% stout I'm going to insult my brain cells with again this year :icon_drunk:
> I also <stir> suggest this thread should be moved to the Pub subforum </stir>



Why are other brewing methods excluded??? Doesnt seem to charitable to me. You dont have to be AG ing to make good beers..

Brad


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Why are other brewing methods excluded??? Doesnt seem to charitable to me. You dont have to be AG ing to make good beers..
> 
> Brad


Yes beer is beer, I would like to see it expanded next year to include all brewers, can only be a good thing but for this year I will go with the flow. :icon_drunk: After all it's a new idea and Katie and Chappo have put a lot of work into this and is probably too late to change directions now.I dont want them to throw their hands in the air and tell us all to get stuffed :icon_cheers: 

GB


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes beer is beer, I would like to see it expanded next year to include all brewers, can only be a good thing but for this year I will go with the flow. :icon_drunk: After all it's a new idea and Katie and Chappo have put a lot of work into this and is probably too late to change directions now.I dont want them to throw their hands in the air and tell us all to get stuffed :icon_cheers:
> 
> GB



Was in no way having a go at Chappo or Katie, it has been a huge effort and the amount of time that they have put into this would be huge. I was just thinking that if we want to get the support and donations of ALL homebrewers why not include all methods and show that homebrewing can be done several ways from people from all parts of the community. Maybe I am missing something in the idea of the whole day, I thought it was to break the stigma of homebrewing and raise money for charity in the process or viceversa, if I am missing the point please let me know.

Brewers Unite. :icon_chickcheers: 

Brad


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

Good ideas start small and expand. As the man who asked the original question about inclusion of other types of brewing I'd like to stress it wasn't a criticism - just a curiosity about later times.

I will stop feeling paranoid in 17 seconds.


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

Let's all drink beer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Was in no way having a go at Chappo or Katie, it has been a huge effort and the amount of time that they have put into this would be huge. I was just thinking that if we want to get the support and donations of ALL homebrewers why not include all methods and show that homebrewing can be done several ways from people from all parts of the community. Maybe I am missing something in the idea of the whole day, I thought it was to break the stigma of homebrewing and raise money for charity in the process or viceversa, if I am missing the point please let me know.
> 
> Brewers Unite. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Brad


I dont think any body thought you were having a go ! Relax we are all brewers here.
GB


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Was in no way having a go at Chappo or Katie, it has been a huge effort and the amount of time that they have put into this would be huge.
> Brad




YOU BASTARD

You made me cry.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Thanks guys for the kind words of encouragement.

The reason it was decided to be an AG only event was not to fly in the face of other forms of brewing in this craft. Nor was it an elitist thing either. In fact far from it indeed. We discussed and believed that there would be more interest from the AG group as most AGers have at one time or another either been to a brew day or had hosted their own brew day. Therefore they kind of know what to expect and I guess what goes into a brew day? Plus as far as entertainment value (sorry poorly worded granted) AG certainly has it in spades when your mashing grains, boiling, making hops additions, measuring OG's etc. Also I don't know one person(well worth knowing) that doesn't love the smell of boiling wort after the first hops addition. :icon_drool2: 

Australia Biggest Brew Day was also meant as an event format so that noobs and K&Kers could either be invited or invite themselves to an AG brew day and see, feel, ask questions, get involved and touch what all this humbug is about AG brewing.

Certainly if extract brewers want to get involved I would encourage them to put up their hands and do so. I do feel until we bed this events format down and really just for the moment it would be best if we left the day to those that are mashing grains and boiling wort.

To be honest I have been personally overwhelmed with the responses so far and would to thank all of you personally for your support for what we hope will be an annual event. When Katie came up with this idea I don't think she or I ever thought we would get more than say 20 brewers involved, we now have 40, which is a very encouraging sign.

I am sorry if some of you guys have felt excluded and I promise that we will try to make amends and do it better next year.

If anyone has any grievences or issues please feel free to contact by PM and I will gladly call you and discuss those with you personally

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## manticle (14/5/09)

YOU BASTARD

You made me cry.

See you next year and good luck.


----------



## drsmurto (15/5/09)

How does opening a tin with a can opener constitute a brew day?


----------



## brendo (15/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> How does opening a tin with a can opener constitute a brew day?



plenty of entertainment in trying to find the can opener and then having to resort to the use of a knife h34r: 

*heads over to the corner to sit in it*

Brendo


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/5/09)

manticle,

I agree with the points you've raised. But let me also offer this suggestion, no reason you can't team up with an existing AG brewer for a brew day, get to see some AG action and be someones Mash Tun Bitch for a few hours!!!  

Meet some more brewers, have some fun and learn a bit too, plus the charity stuff too!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

Thanks Chappo, 

I think Supra-Jim nailed it. 

I stated early on somewhere this was not an AG vs. K&K thread but I can see how some have felt left out and take it that way. I'm surprised it's taken this long for this to start. 



And as Chappo said extract and partials is really something we should consider. 

Ill be meeting up with Neville when he gets back so hopefully have a beer and throw some ideas around for if not this year but next. We still have plenty of time! 

And Bribie I agree probably be put somewhere else... Ill ask a mod! Cheers.


----------



## sinkas (15/5/09)

I too find this a little odd.
I think if you had a particular cahrity in mind, then developed a fundraising event for it, it would make sense, but unless I am blind, I still have not seen which charity/s you are using

of and by the way, K&K is poo


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

sinkas said:


> I too find this a little odd.
> I think if you had a particular cahrity in mind, then developed a fundraising event for it, it would make sense, but unless I am blind, I still have not seen which charity/s you are using
> 
> of and by the way, K&K is poo



well if you had read the whole thread, or maybe its on the old one you would already know what im about to say. We have three in mind, One has rejected our monies. Two are in the process of being looked at by the foundations. And today I am approaching another child based foundation. Which looks good as there is no talk of booze in there guidelines.

and dont trash this thread with k&k thrashing it was not my intent!


----------



## manticle (15/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> How does opening a tin with a can opener constitute a brew day?



I was thinking more along the lines of anyone creating brews using their own developed recipes and combining ingredients such as hops and malts in a boil type affair (eg partials and extract/specialty). That's more involved than using a tin opener. My brew days take me something between 5 and 8 hours, not including prep time. I'm just taking slow steps and my pot's not big enough for a full boil.

Anyway I'm almost sorry I mentioned anything. It's a great idea - best of luck and I hope it goes well. By this time next year I'll probably be an AG brewer anyway. Supra Jim's idea ain't bad either.

Sorry for inadvertently sullying a decent thread.


----------



## reviled (15/5/09)

manticle said:


> My brew days take me something between 5 and 8 hours, not including prep time. I'm just taking slow steps and my pot's not big enough for a full boil.



Bro you could knock up a BIAB AG brew in far less time than that! Ive got my process down to 3 and a half hours from mash in to Flame out! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (15/5/09)

I'll get there. I'm enjoying learning each bit. I only bought a grain mill two weeks ago.

I'm also including things I do after flameout (sparging, mixing up malt extracts, general stuff, cleaning up etc)


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/5/09)

Chin up manticle, I think the can opener gag was actually directed at Chappo, rather than our K&K&B brothers and sisters.

I haven't finalised my plans for this event/weekend, so if you want to jump on board and get a feel for AG I'm sure we can work something out. More brewers equals more fun! Plus it always helps to have a newbie to do the dirty jobs!!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## manticle (15/5/09)

I'd love to view someone's AG brewday. I have to check my work and Uni schedule for that time but if all is clear then I'll take you up on that. Cheers.

I don't mind cleaning all the beer out of the kegs.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/5/09)

Katie said:


> They have nothing to loose but $5.00.....
> 
> Who remembers Romper Room....
> 
> ...



Nice! 




Katie said:


> well if you had read the whole thread, or maybe its on the old one you would already know what im about to say. We have three in mind, One has rejected our monies. Two are in the process of being looked at by the foundations. And today I am approaching another child based foundation. Which looks good as there is no talk of booze in there guidelines.
> 
> and dont trash this thread with k&k thrashing it was not my intent!



I'm considering taking part, and I certainly support the intent of what's being done. However, I would certainly like to know what charities will be benefiting before I put my hat in the ring.


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

First one was SIDS... they rejected due to booze.... Though the national charity manager was a top bloke and enjoys a homebrew himself. It hurt him to have to say no. He actually tried a second time. They will happily take the money but it will have to be silent.

The second one is National Breast Cancer Foundation, it is in process but takes two weeks.

Third one is RSPCA still waiting to hear back from them.

I'm approaching the Starlight foundation today. 

I want this to be recocognised so we have no problem with it being legitimate and easier to get donations. Last think Chappo and I need is people thinking we are dodgy. 

If we can not get recognition from the charities this year, the funds will be silently donated. If everybody is happy with that.

If anybody has any other suggestion for a charity that would be appreciated.

Katie


----------



## reviled (15/5/09)

Katie said:


> Last think Chappo and I need is people thinking we are dodgy.



We allready knew that Chappo was dodgy tho  haha


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/5/09)

Katie said:


> First one was SIDS... they rejected due to booze.... Though the national charity manager was a top bloke and enjoys a homebrew himself. It hurt him to have to say no. He actually tried a second time. They will happily take the money but it will have to be silent.
> 
> The second one is National Breast Cancer Foundation, it is in process but takes two weeks.
> 
> ...



If I implied anything along the lines that you might be pulling a swiftie, it certainly wasn't intended- I appreciate that this isn't an easy task for you, and good on you for taking it on


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> If I implied anything along the lines that you might be pulling a swiftie, it certainly wasn't intended- I appreciate that this isn't an easy task for you, and good on you for taking it on



Rev... kind of waiting for that one...

P & C not at all.


----------



## reviled (15/5/09)

Katie said:


> Rev... kind of waiting for that one...



 lol, sorry, someone had to do it, it was def gonna happen :lol:


----------



## muckey (15/5/09)

reviled said:


> We allready knew that Chappo was dodgy tho  haha




+1

goes without saying really :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Yep this all fun, huh Katie? Lucky we can handle rejection well? 

The 10,000 word submissions you need to make and the paper work you need to fill in to openly donate to these charities is incredible. I guess they don't want their good causes tarnished by what the media might pick up on in this incredibly politically correct world we live in. Anyway I can't see why anyone should hold back on signing up depending on Charity? It ain't a Bulk Buy?

Katie been working her butt off to get a couple charities on board guys and gals so if we could have a wee bit of patience it would be appreciated. Trust me Katie is putting enough pressure on herself to come through with this at the end of the day. 

Thanks guys for your continued support!

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Chappo

Edit: Speelinkz

BTW RevKnut and Muckey you'se will keep!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I can't see why anyone should hold back on signing up depending on Charity?



I was going too sit this out without commenting , however this line has got me... 

Soap box ...
Too many charitys have huge management arms that eat up vast sums of donations befor it gos anyway towards helping the target group.. Managers and CEO even get bonuses just like bank bosses .. 

I have lived and traveled in southern Africa and seen first hand where your donations end up ... I have seen boat loads of US AID grain being sold by the cup full , with ak47 weilding gaurds taking shots at anybody trying too help themselves ... I've bought tinned fish , fruit and milk powder from AID stations , and I worked for a company that bought doanted tractors , The Italian people donated them to the people of an area in Mozambique, The area top dog sold them to this company and pissed off with the money , the people of said area went on farmming by hand and we grew tobacco with them ... This stuff is happening all the time , sweet F&#@ all ends up helpping the people its soposed to ... 

So by all means chuck your money away by randomly donatting too any bloody money makking organization ....
Off Soap box 


I will donate too the Slavos , yes they have a bussines arm however they are there when we need them most , I have allso had there help .. 

Out


----------



## T.D. (15/5/09)

I like animal welfare charities. I'm definitely up for RSPCA if they come to the party. Maybe WIRES could be another option.

And who put me down for 5c/L in the spreadsheet!! Makes me look like a total cheaparse! :lol: 

Not sure if I can update it or if somebody else has to, but I would like to make the donation 20c/L instead.

Given temperatures have headed south recently, and US hops are BLOODY expensive, I think I might brew an English Mild instead. Nothing better as a Winter quaffer! Got some lovely Styrians in the freezer that are begging to be used in a beer like this.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Whoopsie TD sorry mate! I was just testing to see how much 5c was over a normal brew. :icon_cheers: 




FNQ Bunyip said:


> Soap box ...
> Too many charitys have huge management arms that eat up vast sums of donations befor it gos anyway towards helping the target group.. Managers and CEO even get bonuses just like bank bosses ..
> 
> I have lived and traveled in southern Africa and seen first hand where your donations end up ... I have seen boat loads of US AID grain being sold by the cup full , with ak47 weilding gaurds taking shots at anybody trying too help themselves ... I've bought tinned fish , fruit and milk powder from AID stations , and I worked for a company that bought doanted tractors , The Italian people donated them to the people of an area in Mozambique, The area top dog sold them to this company and pissed off with the money , the people of said area went on farmming by hand and we grew tobacco with them ... This stuff is happening all the time , sweet F&#@ all ends up helpping the people its soposed to ...
> ...



:icon_offtopic: Actually I agree with you Bunyip. I think that unfortunately *SOME* Charities aren't overly transparent to how your donation dollar is spent and in some cases they have a lot to answer for, I guess not everybody works for free? It was a while back now but my Father was very high up in David Jones and he was head hunted by a charity with a retail arm to join them. They were offering him $50K more than what DJ's were paying him at the time. He didn't join them but I do remember him having a rather sour taste in his mouth over the whole thing. FWIW it takes money to run charities just some do more with what they have got. :icon_cheers: 

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I was going too sit this out without commenting , however this line has got me...
> 
> Soap box ...
> Too many charitys have huge management arms that eat up vast sums of donations befor it gos anyway towards helping the target group.. Managers and CEO even get bonuses just like bank bosses ..
> ...



Fair enough... as you see World vision is not part of the charities chosen. The charities that have being chosen are within Australia. You must understand people need to be paid to keep the foundations going and also the research. Most people that work within non profit organisations do not get large sums of money. Can you let me know what Foundation you are talking about that gets these massive bonuses???? 

I have made sure World Vision and aid work charities are not chosen. It does not help their economy... yes the money might school the child and build a well... once the child has grown and educationed and go out into the workforce to find there is no economy due to lazy/corrupt govt who rely ON AID! So I say let the developed world stop sponsoring rebel and guerrillas. So FNQ Bunyip you will probably find we may be on the same page there. BUT



I think the problems of Africa are cased by the white liberal, rich western elites - not the African people themselves. They are simply trapped in the prison created for them.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

T.D. said:


> I like animal welfare charities. I'm definitely up for RSPCA if they come to the party. Maybe WIRES could be another option.
> 
> And who put me down for 5c/L in the spreadsheet!! Makes me look like a total cheaparse! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah that was dodgy Chappo doing that... and fair enough on not doing the hopburst I was just being cheeky.

Sun bears are another good one!


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Why do I get the blame for everthing dodgy on this forum????


----------



## sinkas (15/5/09)

Dogs in Bali?


----------



## Katherine (15/5/09)

thanks for bumping the thread Sinkas!


----------



## King Brown (18/5/09)

Good luck with finding an appropriate charity, would plan my first A.G for this day but will be on a plane at the time...


----------



## Katherine (26/5/09)

We have one major foundation on side... They said yes! Two to go!


----------



## clarkey7 (26/5/09)

Katie said:


> We have one major foundation on side... They said yes! Two to go!


Well done Katie.

We're still with you....In fact, there will be some solid plans laid out for the big day on Thursday night at the BABBs meeting.

Keep up the good work. :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## Katherine (26/5/09)

Fantastic... good news Pockets. 

Ive being away so a bit slack, as my partners cousin kept saying away on a beer conference!


----------



## haysie (26/5/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I will donate too the Slavos , yes they have a bussines arm however they are there when we need them most , I have allso had there help ..



Any reason the Salvo`s aint in the picture?


----------



## Sammus (26/5/09)

Katie said:


> We have one major foundation on side... They said yes! Two to go!



Who?


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

haysie said:


> Any reason the Salvo`s aint in the picture?



They will defiantly say no! They wont take lotto winnings... so I dont think they will take money from people who can brew the most beer in two days.


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Sammus said:


> Who?



I thought the pink would give it away.... 

The Breast Cancer Foundation...


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Well done Katie! What a great coup!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Just wondering what people think about the Starlight Foundation?


----------



## T.D. (27/5/09)

Did you have any luck with the RSPCA etc? I don't imagine the animal charities would have any conflicts of interest with supporting beer production...?


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

T.D. said:


> Did you have any luck with the RSPCA etc? I don't imagine the animal charities would have any conflicts of interest with supporting beer production...?



Took me two weeks to get the application out to them, they gave me the wrong fax number. They have it now. Im sure they wont have a problem. Just working on the final one now! Then get the wiki up and going!


----------



## T.D. (27/5/09)

Nice one Katie, doing a great job! :icon_cheers:


----------



## muckey (27/5/09)

+1 wit T.D.

you're working really hard on this to make it a success Katie - kudos to you

Oh and starlight is ok by me


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Muckey said:


> +1 wit T.D.
> 
> you're working really hard on this to make it a success Katie - kudos to you
> 
> Oh and starlight is ok by me



Cheers, I have had some help you know that dodgy guy Chappo, and most of all to everybody that is participating. Still have to find the time to do a wiki page so everybody can put there litres, hops and grains and importantly there donations.


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

You can now register here (wiki page at last)....

Any advise on how to improve the page ???



linky


----------



## Mitchell (27/5/09)

Regarding charity suggestions. Have you considered Canteen?

They seem fairly open minded about fundraisers. On their A-Z of suggestions "W" is for Winery Tour.


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

will look into it....


41 partipants now... Cheers CUBBIE!!!!!

It's now open to Extract and Partials....


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

Edited my Wiki entry to double my batch size - the way I'm going I'll need to do double brew days to fill my kegs (someone invaded my garage last weekend and drank all my beers!!)

Bloody top work Katie and Chappo (However, Litres of VB Gold you drink doesn't count mate, HTFU!)

Cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/5/09)

How many charities do you want involved? If there are too many then the amount donated could be divided up too much...


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Actually there is 42 participants... and so far 2139 litres of beer. There are some people that have not entered there litres.

P & C we are looking at three. I have one for sure and the second one will Im sure.


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

Katie said:


> You can now register here (wiki page at last)....
> 
> Any advise on how to improve the page ???
> 
> ...



I know it's not on the AHB wiki, but this could be handy for people to add to as they please

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=rc7...eGgd2sC8-L-0DtA


----------



## muckey (27/5/09)

NickB said:


> (someone invaded my garage last weekend and drank all my beers!!)




Of course!! you had the high performance Chappo beer disposal unit on site. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (27/5/09)

Katie said:


> will look into it....
> 
> 
> 41 partipants now... Cheers CUBBIE!!!!!
> ...



Good news indeed.

I don't know how much of a bureaucratic nightmare it would be but I put a lot of stock in the work of Medicins sans frontieres if you are developing a list.

I might be doing my stumbling best to assist an AG brewer (and participate/witness in my first ever AG brew day) but I'm gald to see the extra inclusion.

Good stuff.


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

manticle said:


> Good news indeed.
> 
> I don't know how much of a bureaucratic nightmare it would be but I put a lot of stock in the work of Medicins sans frontieres if you are developing a list.
> 
> ...



can you write that in a way silly me can understand


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

Doctors without frontiers is a charity that provides medical aid to poor and war torn countries. 

http://www.msf.org.au/?gclid=CJyPkvLx3ZoCFRMupAodAA8Azg

I'll have a poke at them Katie if you want?

Chappo


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

1. It's good you are including Extract and partial brewers

2. If you are still searching for charities I nominate Medecins sans frontieres

3. I'm likely to be joining in but rather than hosting my own Partial brewday, I'll hopefully be assisting an AHB all grainer.


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

I was going to say I had not seen your name on the list! 

Not one partial or extract on the list as yet!


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

They'll probably all make me look really bad now but thanks for being inclusive anyway. I'm sure it will become a regular event and many of them may have missed that post as the first still says All Grain..

I'll get in touch with a couple I know and see if they are interested in being involved somehow.


----------



## .DJ. (28/5/09)

Katie said:


> I was going to say I had not seen your name on the list!
> 
> Not one partial or extract on the list as yet!



Katie,
Maybe none of the partial/extract guys know they are included now (assuming I havent mis-read)?? They probably stopped following the thread since they thought it was only AG???


----------



## chappo1970 (28/5/09)

manticle said:


> They'll probably all make me look really bad now but thanks for being inclusive anyway. I'm sure it will become a regular event and many of them may have missed that post as the first still says All Grain..
> 
> I'll get in touch with a couple I know and see if they are interested in being involved somehow.




Yes it is _*ALL*_ your fault! So as punishment you must find Katie 10 good strong brewers to participate!

Chappo


----------



## muckey (28/5/09)

manticle said:


> They'll probably all make me look really bad now but thanks for being inclusive anyway. I'm sure it will become a regular event and many of them may have missed that post as the first still says All Grain..
> 
> I'll get in touch with a couple I know and see if they are interested in being involved somehow.




if you're joining in somewhere why not see if you can add to the batch in some way and then get a cube to take home


----------



## manticle (28/5/09)

Muckey said:


> if you're joining in somewhere why not see if you can add to the batch in some way and then get a cube to take home


 Do you mean by bringing a bag of grain or by adding a thirsty mouth to potential refreshments (which might be considered subtraction by less charitable types). I can do either and both.



Chappo said:


> Yes it is ALL your fault! So as punishment you must find Katie 10 good strong brewers to participate!



If by 10 you actually meant 1.0 then I may be able to help.

That's 50% of all brewers I know (1 AG, 1 extract).


----------



## muckey (28/5/09)

manticle said:


> Do you mean by bringing a bag of grain or by adding a thirsty mouth to potential refreshments (which might be considered subtraction by less charitable types). I can do either and both.




if you can get agreement then it's an easy way for you to get a brew done 

EDIT: and potentially bump up the litres brewed


----------



## Maple (28/5/09)

Hey Katie/Chappo keep us posted with the updates on the charities. I've got heaps on in July, but if the RSPCA comes good, I'll certainly do my best to get in on this.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/5/09)

Katie said:


> Just wondering what people think about the Starlight Foundation?




Sorry for coming back late here KT but only just caught the thread.

Had a bit to do with Starlight Foundation re: car rallies and raffles. Excellent mob, clean as a whistle to the best of my knowledge. As with most charities raised, all for a good cause. As with all charities, people on a payroll but you need them to run the thing.

For the uninitiated, Starlight Foundation is kind of like Make a Wish in fulfilling dreams for seriously / terminally ill kids (real heart tuggers). 

Whatever you think best KT I'm sure all will agree.


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

Im pretty sure Rscpa will come good, now its between Starlight Foundation and The Big Issue.... The donation sheet is on the wiki under the original article, along with autoID info (something from my work, didnt mean it). 

But then again we might leave it with 2 charities as Im unsure of how much money we will raise. 

Great meeting you the other day Maple lot of fun. We hope to get back to Melbourne soon and do it all again. A city Ive never really apreciated before.

Katie


----------



## Sammus (28/5/09)

Katie said:


> Im pretty sure Rscpa will come good, now its between Starlight Foundation and The Big Issue.... The donation sheet is on the wiki under the original article, along with autoID info (something from my work, didnt mean it).
> 
> But then again we might leave it with 2 charities as Im unsure of how much money we will raise.
> 
> ...



So is this online publically editable spreadsheet any use at all?
(link again for those who missed)


I thought it would be a good way for people to add their info. If it's no good let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

Sammus said:


> So is this online publically editable spreadsheet any use at all?
> (link again for those who missed)
> 
> 
> I thought it would be a good way for people to add their info. If it's no good let me know and I'll delete it.



not if you have not got a gmail adress


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/09)

variety club will happily accept liquor related money. hell half their bash cars used to be sponsored by breweries etc. and there's always heaps of piss consumed at the events.


----------



## hayden (29/5/09)

updated my litreage. the donation process is you donate X amount of dollars per litre you make? just want to be clear


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

half-fix said:


> updated my litreage. the donation process is you donate X amount of dollars per litre you make? just want to be clear



For example if you brew 20 litres and you donate $1.00 per litre it will be $20.00 plus $5.00 registration fee which also goes to charity. So that is $25.00. Also if you get friends to donate and they donate say 20c a ltr it would be $29.00. So that would be $1.20 per ltr. Im thinking thats the easiest way of doing it. Does that make sense?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

So where are all the extract and partial guys????  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## .DJ. (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> So where are all the extract and partial guys????
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



QUOTE (Katie @ May 28 2009, 11:51 AM) 

I was going to say I had not seen your name on the list! 

Not one partial or extract on the list as yet!

Katie,
Maybe none of the partial/extract guys know they are included now (assuming I havent mis-read)?? They probably stopped following the thread since they thought it was only AG???


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

.DJ. said:


> QUOTE (Katie @ May 28 2009, 11:51 AM)
> 
> I was going to say I had not seen your name on the list!
> 
> ...



im sure you have told me that??? LOL! so you are suggesting I put up another THREAD...


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Maybe one could be put up in the Kits and extracts point back to here?

Chappo


----------



## .DJ. (29/5/09)

sorry katie, was pointing it out to Chappo in case he didnt see my reply to you...


I certainly didnt know it was open to extract/partials.. I stopped following the thread as it was AG only..

I see you have now put up a thread... NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

I know just mucking around... I should really change the name of the other thread... BUT I cant. wonder why?


----------



## Sammus (29/5/09)

Katie said:


> not if you have not got a gmail adress



You don't need one, I set it to be proper public, no login required.


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

Sammus said:


> You don't need one, I set it to be proper public, no login required.



was not working before.... Perfect I will start a NEW LINK and get the old one deleted... just have to dash of to a meeting.

thanks Sammus PERFECT? lot easier for people to use.


----------



## Katherine (29/5/09)

$502.00  raised already and we havnt even got serious!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Sammus said:


> You don't need one, I set it to be proper public, no login required.




Kudos Sammus! :beerbang: 

I knew there was a nice guy lurking under that gruff exterior.

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (31/5/09)

We now have a better sign up register page thanks to Chappo and his excel skills and a also SAMMUS for putting it a public update... follow my link at bottom of my signature.


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

We now have to charities on board...

1st: The Breast Cancer Foundation
2nd: RSPCA

Might leave it at these two until I see more donations etc! What you think?

Katie


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/6/09)

Katie said:


> We now have to charities on board...
> 
> 1st: The Breast Cancer Foundation
> 2nd: RSPCA
> ...




Good idea me thinks. Remember Breast Cancer also affects men - a mate of mine, top rugby player, real ladies man .. got breast cancer at 35. Wouldn't believe it ! It's rare but there. So while women have the biggest danger from breast cancer, men can still be victims. Or if you are too homophobic, do this for the missus ! And the cat & dog ! Great cause.

Rather give two decent donations rather than 3 small ones.


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Good idea me thinks. Remember Breast Cancer also affects men - a mate of mine, top rugby player, real ladies man .. got breast cancer at 35. Wouldn't believe it ! It's rare but there. So while women have the biggest danger from breast cancer, men can still be victims. Or if you are too homophobic, do this for the missus ! And the cat & dog ! Great cause.
> 
> Rather give two decent donations rather than 3 small ones.



Cool.... and sorry about your mate I have never heard of that..... I have had 5 friends in the last 4 years being hit with it. Lucily they all have survived, so far.

And what mean does not like boobs... I mean big blue eyes...


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/09)

Katie said:


> We now have to charities on board...
> 
> 1st: The Breast Cancer Foundation
> 2nd: RSPCA
> ...



:super: WELL DONE KATIE!!!! MMMWHA! Your the best!

Guys I can't tell what a struggle it has been for Katie to make this happen. 

I say lets now go for it! 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Can people please start putting in the amount of litres and donations so we have an idea. PLEASE!

You will find a new link to register below my signature. Trying to work that out and get the old one in Articles deleted.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/09)

Katie said:


> Can people please start putting in the amount of litres and donations so we have an idea. PLEASE!
> 
> You will find a new link to register below my signature. Trying to work that out and get the old one in Articles deleted.




Updated boss! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

excellent we are now up to 2275 litres so far.....


----------



## Mantis (3/6/09)

Great , now I have another email account to remember h34r: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/09)

WooHOO!

Errr.... Where are all the partial and extract guys Katie??? <_< 

BTW can we use our charity logo's now?


----------



## eric8 (3/6/09)

Chappo,

How you going to count out those 2500 hop pellets? You better get cracking mate!!


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Good on you Mantis we now have 44 partipants....


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Ok I have now worked out how to put the correct link in the Articles and how to delete the old one...


----------



## muckey (3/6/09)

cant update the spreadsheet while at work, the proxy doesn't allow it :angry: 

Oh, and shameless bump to keep the thread in the latest list


----------



## Sammus (3/6/09)

Mantis said:


> Great , now I have another email account to remember h34r: :lol:



I'm not sure why people keep saying they need a google account. It's a public spreadsheet, you don't need one. Honest! I even signed out of everything and cleared my cache and everything I could to make the computer not know it was me, and I could still access and edit it.


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Sammus said:


> I'm not sure why people keep saying they need a google account. It's a public spreadsheet, you don't need one. Honest! I even signed out of everything and cleared my cache and everything I could to make the computer not know it was me, and I could still access and edit it.



I'm finding you have to go back into it a couple of times... maybe someone else is looking at it at the same time. Cant seem to get in now.


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Excellent more participants

but who is this how will I chase the $$$$ NSW JULY CASE SWAP?????

Now the next thing is the best way for the $$$ to be collected I really dont want to put Dane under any extra work. Ill look into seeing if i can open up a charity account there must be away. 

Katie


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

Sammus I can not get the register to work.


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/6/09)

In the table shouldn't there also be an 'additional donations' section, for money collected from people attending the brewday?


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

Im happy with it being the way it is... and the participant can put the $$$ in. I just want to be able to open it up.


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

Finally opened it...

whom ever this is: 45: NSW Xmas in July Case Swap Demo BIAB brew... Please put there SCREEN NAME down. I dont know who you are.

Cheers

Katie


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/6/09)

Works fine for me- what happens for you?


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Works fine for me- what happens for you?



It's opening now.... but sometimes it comes up as GOOGLE log in...


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/6/09)

I get that sometimes as well, which is probably the reason why several people have said "why do I have to get a google account??"


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

eric8 said:


> Chappo,
> 
> How you going to count out those 2500 hop pellets? You better get cracking mate!!



How is the hops measured? is it in grams?

Surely chappo isnt using 2 1/2 kilos of hops..............................is he


Paul


----------



## Katherine (4/6/09)

grams


----------



## muckey (4/6/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> How is the hops measured? is it in grams?
> 
> Surely chappo isnt using 2 1/2 kilos of hops..............................is he
> 
> ...




with chappo, anything is possible :lol: , I think that even he is not brewer enough to use kilos instead of grams


----------



## haysie (4/6/09)

Katie said:


> They will defiantly say no! They wont take lotto winnings... so I dont think they will take money from people who can brew the most beer in two days.



Did YOU win lotto????
I reckon some charities take all they can get (pink font) and more and more.
Some charities pick up the pieces of alcohol and have to haunt pubs on paynights for a donation. Go Salvation Army!


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> How is the hops measured? is it in grams?
> 
> Surely chappo isnt using 2 1/2 kilos of hops..............................is he
> 
> ...



Yep 2500 grams over 4 double batches of brews. That's 312.5grams per brew... hmmmm? Ok maybe a little too much maybe drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) entered that one in???

I'll adjust it when I settle on the recipes to be brewed but on batch will definitely be a hop monster. I'm addicted  .

Chappo


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Yep 2500 grams over 4 double batches of brews. That's 312.5grams per brew... hmmmm? Ok maybe a little too much maybe drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) entered that one in???
> 
> I'll adjust it when I settle on the recipes to be brewed but on batch will definitely be a hop monster. I'm addicted  .
> 
> Chappo



Go chappo...............id like to taste when your done.

Paul


----------



## Katherine (5/6/09)

If anybody has trouble with opening the register pm your details. Im finding sometimes I cant open it and sometimes I can.

Cheers....


----------



## Katherine (9/6/09)

bump


----------



## KHB (9/6/09)

im getting asked to log in!


----------



## Katherine (9/6/09)

yeah me to....


----------



## Sammus (9/6/09)

Sorry guys, appears to be a problem with google spreadsheets - a lot of reports of the issue on google forums. I got a quote from a web developer and they said it would be about 5 hours work to code and publish something tailored for our puporse. More than I can afford


----------



## Katherine (9/6/09)

Luckily Im in IT.... and trying to work out something now. 

Scotsman just put update on this thread and I will manually enter on excel sheet until i get this worked out.

Thanks Sammus.


----------



## Sammus (9/6/09)

Sorry my thing didn't work 

I can't replicate the problem for the life of me now so I'd hoped it'd bee resolved. Even with old versions on IE6 on another computer that don't seem to adhere to any kind of web coding standards I'm not being asked to login when I try and view it. Whereas 2 days ago, using Googles own web browser, I was having issues when I signed out of my account. Ah well.. Lets hope something works out. My brother is a web developer that I spoke to, he is busy with about a million projects at the moment otherwise he'd probably do it for nix for charity's sake. I'll continue to bug him about it, he might cave in 

And well, I hate to say this, but is it really that hard to sign up for a google account? I didn't know there were people with internet access that don't have one! I think they are the most useful account one could have online (apart from AHB of course )


----------



## Sammus (9/6/09)

Katie, so how are updates being managed now? I have $2.50 per L of donations already... probably get a couple more before the actual day too.


----------



## KHB (9/6/09)

Sammus said:


> And well, I hate to say this, but is it really that hard to sign up for a google account? I didn't know there were people with internet access that don't have one! I think they are the most useful account one could have online (apart from AHB of course )




Just signed up for google account took 2 seconds!!

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (10/6/09)

Ill manage it until I get something worked out. Ive update your donations.

If everybody just puts it here Ill update the one I have. Im always looking at this thread. And also occasionally I can get into the one on here. 

Currently we have 2402LITRES and total donations $1359.50. Still got a little while to get more and not everybody has put there donations in yet.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/6/09)

Katie said:


> Finally opened it...
> 
> whom ever this is: 45: NSW Xmas in July Case Swap Demo BIAB brew... Please put there SCREEN NAME down. I dont know who you are.
> 
> ...




Sorry KT - that's my fault. Put me down as the contact as I'm the big mouth driving it ! (like someone do this for me .. got into google sheets once real easy, no luck next few times. )


----------



## Katherine (10/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sorry KT - that's my fault. Put me down as the contact as I'm the big mouth driving it ! (like someone do this for me .. got into google sheets once real easy, no luck next few times. )




okay... yeah I know it worked really well... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

View attachment Copy_of_australias_biggest_brew_day2009_2.xls


Just to let everyone know how it is going..... Only a month and half to go.


----------



## Katherine (24/6/09)

Today it is one month before The Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009 starts.

So far we have 45 participants would be great to get over 50.

Litres brewed is 2402L
Donations: is $1409.50

Not everybody has entered there donations and litres. If you can not open the spreadsheet just put your changes here and I will update.

The two charities are The National Breast Cancer Foundation 

and 

RSPCA


Cheers 

Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (25/6/09)

Katie and Chappo, can I throw a spanner in the works?  Could we have an option that allows us to donate to a charity of our own choice?

I watched this Four Corners program the other night and was horrified by it - unbelievable stuff.

If I am allowed to donate to Stepping Stones run by Gary Foxcroft featured in the story, then I could get pretty enthusiastic about that cause and would mention it to a few other people as well as throwing in a couple of hundred bucks myself.

Maybe having this, Own Choice," option would result in moire dollars being raised? I'd prefer the end result of this being something like, "Brewers raise $2,500 for charity," rather than, "Brewers raise $1,500 for two charities." (Sounds better too!)

To ensure people who chose this Own Choice option get their donation added to the official tally, they should forward a receipt of some sort on to you.

Personally, I really want to do something to help these tortured, totally innocent kids. If you give me the OK, I'll immediately pledge $200 for My Own Choice and I reckon I will end up getting a lot more.

Let me know if this is OK.

Spot and thanks for all your hard work :icon_cheers:
Patch


----------



## Katherine (25/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Katie and Chappo, can I throw a spanner in the works?  Could we have an option that allows us to donate to a charity of our own choice?
> 
> I watched this Four Corners program the other night and was horrified by it - unbelievable stuff.
> 
> ...



Its a nice thought... Maybe something we can do next year.


----------



## PistolPatch (25/6/09)

You're a very naughty girl Katie. Go straight to my room.

I will call you on the weekend to convince you that Daddy knows best.

 
Patch


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Ok it's time to press on for the home run so hopefully this can be a success it deserves to be. 

I have pulled a few personal strings and it looks like this event can get some media coverage via the new current affair styled show hosted by Andrew Daddo on channel 9. So what I need is some not so camera shy brewers from capital cities around Australia to put their hand up to be filmed on their respective brew days. PM me if your interested please ASAP. Now this is not a certainty ATM but it's looking good to get some coverage, it really comes down to the producers, but it does apparently nicely fit into the national concept of the show. So Katie we probably need to confirm if we can use the Charities names on "Air" and whether they can provide us with a spokesperson to do a short bit of PR? It would also be good if you are available to be the spokes person and organiser so that there is a face to the cause.

ALSO

I will be having my "Australia's Biggest Brew Day" attempt at CraftBrewers on the the 25th July 2009. There will be a sausage sizzle and some entertainment via me cursing a swearing at "Sherman". I am looking for at least 5 interested, preferably, noobs and or K&K brewers to join me, you'll get a cube full of wort to ferment as well as see what is involved in an AG brew. I'm hoping to brew at least 5 Double batches (Approx 210lts) of All Grain goodness on the day and I haven't decided on any recipes as yet. Perhaps those willing to participate with me can make some suggestions. I will be asking those interested in joining me to sponsor me and donate to our charities as payment for the wort. Put it this way donate 10c a litre it will cost a massive $21 for 21lts of wort, cheaper than a fresh wort kit, no?
Anyway PM me if your interested.

I'll be fine tuning the details over the next few weeks so stay tuned.

Cheers and beers


Chappo


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok it's time to press on for the home run so hopefully this can be a success it deserves to be.
> 
> I have pulled a few personal strings and it looks like this event can get some media coverage via the new current affair styled show hosted by Andrew Daddo on channel 9. So what I need is some not so camera shy brewers from capital cities around Australia to put their hand up to be filmed on their respective brew days. PM me if your interested please ASAP. Now this is not a certainty ATM but it's looking good to get some coverage, it really comes down to the producers, but it does apparently nicely fit into the national concept of the show. So Katie we probably need to confirm if we can use the Charities names on "Air" and whether they can provide us with a spokesperson to do a short bit of PR? It would also be good if you are available to be the spokes person and organiser so that there is a face to the cause.
> 
> ...



Ill get in contact with the charities today...

You are a f**cking Champion!!!!!

Cheers 

Katie


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/6/09)

What is this current affairs show?


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Don't get too excited yet it's not a done deal but I'm working on it.


This one P&C. http://channelnine.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=827193

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## cubbie (26/6/09)

Hi guys,

Can we get one post (perhaps in a new thread) that consolidates all the info about this great day (when, why, how, who for, payment etc). I would like to be able to direct people (who are sponsoring me) to a post that covers it all rather than for them to trawl through the thread for the details. 

If this already exist and I have missed it sorry.

Cheers Cubbie.


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

cubbie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can we get one post (perhaps in a new thread) that consolidates all the info about this great day (when, why, how, who for, payment etc). I would like to be able to direct people (who are sponsoring me) to a post that covers it all rather than for them to trawl through the thread for the details.
> 
> ...




Cubbie that is a great idea, the start of this thread pretty much does that. There is also the register thread but sometime it does not work! Im working on something else for registering! Anybody has any problems logging into the spreadsheet please pm or put the details here.


----------



## cubbie (26/6/09)

Yeah your first post covers most, maybe you can copy and paste that into a new thread or wiki with the details of who the charities are etc


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/6/09)

Isn't that role laready covered by the wiki article? It just needs some updating.


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Isn't that role laready covered by the wiki article? It just needs some updating.




Excellent idea P&C a mod will have to do that for me.

I have reported it... so the original page will be updated with the charities that have our support.


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

It has being updated.... thank you Mod's... 

PP I wont be around this weekend hiding out in the hills!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Whoopsie!

My biggest brew day is going to held at Chappo Manor guys. I forgot that Ross told me there is some inferior judging thingo happen at CB's that weekend.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

Due to the spreadsheet not working all the time in the ARTICLES... 

Im writing a programme which will transfer all the information over to the wiki for us to update. Saves me typing it out and putting all those dots in....

I have one newby brewing with us on the Saturday of the weekend, any PERTH people up for brew on the Sunday.?????


----------



## PistolPatch (26/6/09)

Katie said:


> PP I wont be around this weekend hiding out in the hills!



Yeah, but that isn't until tomorrow night. Remember, I'm your Daddy and know everything  

*Chappo*, that sounds tops! Hope it works out. If it does, get Katie to be the front person over here. She will come across really well on TV. (I'll get Lloydie to keep her away from the beer until after the interview.) Katie, wear one of your colourful dresses and if you don't want a big do at your place then I'll do one at mine on the Saturday if it makes things easier.

*cubbie* and others, good idea on consolidating the thread into an easy to find place. You are not the only ones confused. Plenty of time to get it sorted though and I have heard that plans are under way to do this.

*What are you brewing?* While Katie and Chappo are working on that, what plans do people have for the actual day?

I'm tossing up between one massive day of brewing or doing it over two days - most likely the former depending on others plans. I'm also going to pop my no-chill cherry which is something I'm looking forward too. I'll be doing double-batches and half no-chilling them. I'm thinking four double-batches as follows...

1. Tettnang Pilsener - Recipe from GryphonBrewing and the best beer I have tasted in my life. Downside is it takes 9 months of cold-conditioning to get to this spectacular stage.

2. NRB's All Amarillo Ale - Everyone loves this beer and I'm out of it.

3. Cream Ale - Never done it but would like to see what it tastes like. Will use Jamil's recipe.

4. Blonde - Browndog has a recipe for me. I don't even know what blonde means but browndog will not let me down!

These beers won't win any prizes for being big beers but I'm not a big beer bloke so the above is looking like fun to me.

What have you guys got planned?

Spot!
Pat


----------



## manticle (26/6/09)

What about Chappo in one of Katie's colourful dresses? He has experience with the media.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

I'm not convinced yet?






Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch (26/6/09)

We are convinced. On the phone to Nev now and it looks like Katie is the Western TV rep and Chappo the eastern as long as he wears that exact dress.

(Nev doesn't know I am writing this but that pic above looks like his old girlfriend. Shhh!)


----------



## haysie (26/6/09)

cubbie said:


> Yeah your first post covers most, maybe you can copy and paste that into a new thread or wiki with the details of who the charities are etc


I sort of found the "new" thread. I still cant cant find whom the charities are.


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

Haysie one of the mods adjusted the main thread for me.... The Charities are on there. The are The National Breast Cancer Foundation and RSPCA....


Patch the colourful dresses are for Summer! I would get cold!

Liam will be doing a brew with us on either Saturday and then hopefully another newbie on the Sunday.

Please help keep this thread going...

Cheers

Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (26/6/09)

Dear BIAB Daughter!

We will keep helping keeping the thread going but none of us even know what the main thread actually is at the moment - lol!

This is good fun and intriguing - just like a QLD Xmas Case Swap thread!

QLD Swap threads actually started out a little messy and confusing. Now, they are actually organised but have even a higher and more amusing post count! It is also the most coveted Swap in Australia. I think Australia's Biggest Brew Day could also achieve such status.

I think you and chappo have started a great thing.

Relax and enjoy your weekend. Plenty of time to get things fine-tuned.

When you get back, it would be great to see a consolidation of threads and this is an easy matter.

As for the colourful dresses, this aint an option.

BIAB Daddy,
Patch


----------



## KHB (27/6/09)

Hey guys

I wish you all the best but i have to withdrawl from this. My new job has me doing 12-12hour days 5-6 days a week and i cant see myself finding the time to brew on the weekend. Look forward to hearing how it goes.

Cheers
Scotsman


----------



## Katherine (27/6/09)

No worry Scotsman.... thats a shame! Ill PM you...

PATCH You just posted on the main thread you twat! Go to page ONE and the details are there. Also on the bottom of the main thread is my signature with links... I have just made it bigger for you. Im not trying to acheive anything like the QLD swap... Please keep sleeping with wives/sisters and sheep out of this THREAD.

I will ammit it has being a bit wacked but its the first time Ive done this. Without Chap Chap it would of being worse his being fantastic. The spreadsheet to register needs a little more work... it will be ready Monday.


Just editing.... though Patch any input is appreciated on better ways of consoldiating this these threads...


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/09)

To make it easier for all Biggest Brew Day participants, all the latest information on the day can be found in this article (to be edited by Katie or chappo only) and all posts should be made to the accompanying discussion topic.

This thread is now closed.


----------

